# reative airway disease



## mamacase1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can someone tell me what icd9 you would use for reactive airway disease?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 4, 2010)

If you look under *Disease* in your *Index*, go to "_reactive airway_", it refers you to "see Asthma". With that, I'd conclude that 493.90 is the code you're looking for.


----------



## mamacase1 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------

